# Help- Kellogg rebuild question



## surveywaters (Feb 1, 2016)

I have an early '60's Kellogg 320k that I am rebuilding. The lower rod ends are loose. The bearing does not just pop out like an insert, is it a babbit bearing or is there a trick to removing the insert?


----------



## surveywaters (Feb 1, 2016)

Just a follow up, the bearing in this compressor turned out to be a babbit. I lightly filed one side of the lower retainer and the adjacent side on the rod. This brought the bearing clearance back into serviceable limits and the babbit material is malleable enough to correct any out of round introduced.


----------

